# Camper water heater problem



## Marlin44 (Nov 23, 2011)

I need some advise on my water heater. I have a very old camper and can not get the water heater pilot light to stay lit. I went to 3 way a camper and purchase a new thermocoupler and put it in. This still did  not resolve the problem. They said that the control valve usually never quits. It is a Unitrol.  The pilot will light but when you change from pilot to on it will not stay lit long enough to ignite. Any suggestons?


----------



## dawgforlife (Nov 23, 2011)

Air in lines. Find the purge valve. I believe a 1/4 inch bolt head on the side. Either way bleed it off a time or two them adjust pilot till lit. My .02 cents


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Simplest thing to do is to let an eye on the stove run for a few minutes, turn it off, and then try it to light the heater again. Hold down on the red button for a minute or two to make sure all air is out. May take a couple of tries but usually works.


----------



## deedly (Nov 23, 2011)

Doesn't sound like air in the line. He said the pilot stays lit until he switches the knob over. Sound like the thermocouple. I know you bought a new one but, I have bought new ones before that were no good. Another thing would be to take the thermocouple out and make sure the socket is clean especially the contact point where the thermocouple meets.


----------



## Bigtimber (Nov 23, 2011)

Could be a thermocouple...but I've had a gas valve do the same thing your describing....I replaced that and it went to working. I'd replaced the thermocoupler again...only to be sure and have a spare (heard of new ones being bad)....but gas valves do go out in my experence...talked to others whos have them go bad as well. High dollar item but it is what it is. BTW...best thing I ever did was go to an electric "hot Rod" type. Trouble free for me with no hassle...cheap..plenty of hot water...easy install to existing water heater.  If you camp were there is electricity available...its the only way to go. Still got gas for backup...but I haven't used it since...JMO.


----------



## Marlin44 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks, everyone, I will try bleeding the lines 1st and a better cleaning. I have been looking at the on demand / tankless heaters and may go that direction. It will take some plumbing and outside camper arranagements. Also, looking at electric. Both are not cheap and hope I can get the current one working. 

Thanks again.


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 23, 2011)

You also said it is a old camper. Make sure the burner exhaust is not blocked off by a bee nest. Not enought airflow can cause it to to light off also.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 26, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> You also said it is a old camper. Make sure the burner exhaust is not blocked off by a bee nest. Not enought airflow can cause it to to light off also.


Mud Daubers are the devil!!


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Nov 27, 2011)

Make sure the pilot gas line is clear.  Especially right where it connects to where you light it.  I had a spider web in mine one time and it did the same thing.  It would light but when the main burner kicked on the pilot would go out.  Not enough gas flow in the pilot line to keep it lit.


----------



## cgn526 (Nov 29, 2011)

X2 on the pilot gas line. They can get trash in them. Sometimes they can be detached and blown out with an air compressor.


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 29, 2011)

Replace the gas valve, if you have air in the lines you will not light the pilot and it stay lit at all or replace the thermocouple again you might have gotten a bad one out of the package.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 1, 2011)

HoCoLion91 said:


> Make sure the pilot gas line is clear.  Especially right where it connects to where you light it.  I had a spider web in mine one time and it did the same thing.  It would light but when the main burner kicked on the pilot would go out.  Not enough gas flow in the pilot line to keep it lit.



Yep...happened to me twice.


----------

